# Alpha Seamaster (planet Oceanish)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all - it's been a while since I last posted anything but I thought I'd post some impressions & a picture of my new watch.

I've always liked the Omega Planet Ocean but I can't ever see me having the spare Â£1800+ required to buy one - I just don't earn enough to justify blowing the best part of two grand on a mere wristwatch! So when I found this PO lookalike on Ebay I was seriously tempted - it had the looks I liked so much but without the monstrous (& ridiculous) pricetag. Not knowing how good (or bad) they were I decided not buy one there & then but I kept the idea of owning one on the backburner. A couple of weeks ago Ebay, rather nicely I thought, sent me a Â£10 off voucher for anything purchased using Paypal - so I could get the PO clone with Â£10 off ....... WAAAAYHAAY









I must say that I'm pleasantly surprised as the watch seems to be very well built & finished. The case & bracelet (with solid screwed links) are stainless steel, the dial is clear, the hands look excellent (though they can be difficut to tell apart - especially in the dark). The 21 jewel auto movement (presumably Chinese??) hacks & can also be manually wound, the date is quickset & the time keeping seems pretty good so far. The screw down crown is signed & the crystal is nicely domed! It's all pretty positive so far









As can be seen from the photo the luminous pip at 12 on the bezel is somewhat off centre but I can live with this & it's the only cosmetic fault that I can find with the watch. Considering what I paid for the watch (Â£27 - which included postage to the UK) I have no cause to complain.

I like it & I think it's a decent buy. I wonder if an ETA2824 movement will fit?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Aye up - that's alright.

When do I get to see it?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If everything is correct as you have put it, then that's a lot of watch for Â£27 quid







As for the question about the ETA movement do I take it a modification might be in order


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

If I was nitpicking (and I am







) the "A" could be smaller. Otherwise that looks nothing like a Â£27 watch, I like it a lot, how big is it?

Does the movement have any markings? I have noticed that some Alpha's now have Miyota engines whcih makes them unbelievable value in my eyes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Off center pips seem to follow you around Paul 

Looks like great value


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been wearing this as a daily wear beater for over a year now and am very pleased with it.



Prefer yours, tho'...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Aye up - that's alright.
> 
> When do I get to see it?


Soon - very soon (hopefully!)











> If I was nitpicking (and I am ) the "A" could be smaller. Otherwise that looks nothing like a Â£27 watch, I like it a lot, how big is it?
> 
> Does the movement have any markings? I have noticed that some Alpha's now have Miyota engines whcih makes them unbelievable value in my eyes.


Hi Mark - it's 43mm across including the crown, across the bezel it's 40mm, lug width is 20mm & it's about 13/14mm thick (difficult to measure exactly due to the domed crystal) - basically it's a decent size, not too big & not too small. I don't think it's a Miyota movement because this one hacks the current automatic Miyota's don't. It's got a solid back so I've no idea what the movement looks like - I think it's a 21600bph jobbie.



> If everything is correct as you have put it, then that's a lot of watch for Â£27 quid. As for the question about the ETA movement do I take it a modification might be in order


I'm not sure about modifying it to be honest - probably not but I've still got one of Roys first diver dials (MOD style) which may fit & would look good, not sure about the hands. Watch (ha ha) this space but don't hold your breath.

Thanks for all the interest - I'll try post some better pics soon :thumup:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I had one of these which I moved on a few weeks ago - they are terrific value for money, in my opinion.



















I have an alpha explorer which is equally gob smacking for a 30 quid watch.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a good looking clone and a bargain price. I've had a couple of Alpha's and they were both great value, reliable and decent timekeepers. They do seem to chuck out the occasional lemon that doesn't work but in general they seem to provide a decent product and although they're all clone's at least they put their own name on it rather than being fakes.

Matt


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

That's a cracking watch for the money, would it be too much to ask for decent lume? What's the lume like on these beasties?

Russ


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Rusty said:


> That's a cracking watch for the money, would it be too much to ask for decent lume? What's the lume like on these beasties?
> 
> Russ


Hi Russ,

the lume isn't bad to be honest. It's not Seiko black monster bright but it's not too bad at all. As I said in my original post: for the price I paid I can't really complain.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Paul - That is a nice looking watch IMHO









Something about the dimesnsions seems very "right"


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Paul

Was thinking about what I liked about your watch last night ... and it prompted me to dig this one out - that I bought from Griff - and haven't worn in ages. Am wearing the Caravelle now ...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...mp;hl=caravelle

I think it is the fact that it doesn't have a particularly large bezel relative to the face is what does it for me.

Maybe I should add that to Griff's thread on the qualities required for my personal "Best Military Watch".

Whilst I'm thinking about watch qualities I like - another nice touch are signed crowns IMO.

Jules


----------

